

Newbie Freelance Web developer - murugesh_mohan

Hello Everyone,<p>I am Computing Graduate who is looking to build up my portfolio. So currently targetting smaller websites (1-5 page websites) as I am trying to have a good portfolio soon. So If you want to grab a great rate for your personal/business websites now is the time to get in touch with me. I will be increasing my rates after my first 5 projects. I got one already.<p>I dont mind to do a bigger project like e-commerce sites as I do have a network of good freelancers who will be working with me.<p>Thanks .
======
cdvonstinkpot
I need help installing a webapp & the tomcat server it runs on in order to
facilitate setting up a self-service rental booking webportal provided by the
webapp. The docs are somewhat greek to me, & I'm currently stuck- support is
nonexistant. It's probably easy to someone else. There's also a need for a
landing page that features the webportal function, to be integrated into a
temporary single-page home page, which is currently under development by
others. I imagine there could be a tab on the interim homepage to link to the
page that'll feature the self-serve booking function. If you're interested,
please reach me by email: info (at) superior-sound-systems (dot) com. Thanks

------
gordian
It might be helpful to leave your contact email.

------
murugesh_mohan
Hi, my email is murugesh_mohan@yahoo.co.in

